
Ask HN: Do I have the right to rewrite Hugh Everett's dissertation in HTML? - grondilu
It is available on the net[1], but it&#x27;s in PDF so it&#x27;s not great to read on a e-reader.<p>So I started re-writing it in HTML[2].  Do I have the right to do that?  If I do, would anyone be willing to help?<p>1. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-tc.pbs.org&#x2F;wgbh&#x2F;nova&#x2F;manyworlds&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;dissertation.pdf<p>2. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;grondilu.github.io&#x2F;dissert.html
======
techjuice
For e-readers you should use epub or similar format built specifically for
them for the output. For actually rewriting Latex or other format that uses a
make file is probably a good choice since it can be used to output to various
formats (html, pdf of different sizes, epub, mobi, chm, man pages, etc.) This
way people can download it and use it offline in various ways.

In terms of rights, no because as it has not been 70 years since he has
passed. Now, if he has transferred his copyright or changed it himself to be
public domain then yes. Otherwise you would have to wait until after the year
2052 legally when it goes into public domain.

~~~
grondilu
Ok, I'll remove it then and keep it local.

I don't know how to write epub, though I guess I should write in LaTeX : there
has to be a conversion tool somewhere.

~~~
ColinWright
Consider pandoc: [http://pandoc.org/](http://pandoc.org/)

~~~
abandonliberty
fyi - I don't know how else to reach you. Your comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848894)
is my first google result for 'ycombinator green username'. So much for
teaching people how to fish :)

~~~
ColinWright
> _I don 't know how else to reach you._

Click on my name to read my profile. See my interests. Google my name and some
of those interests. When I do that in an incognito window the first 23 hits
are me. Of them, about half are to web pages that have a means to email me.

It seems to me that if you really wanted to contact me it isn't really that
hard.

